# Wacker & Birk metal box



## tgandthree@yahoo.com (Jul 19, 2013)

Found a Wacker & Birk metal box in my fathers garage along with some other antiques.
 Does anyone know its use? delivery box?


----------



## tgandthree@yahoo.com (Jul 19, 2013)

It is stamped front and back Wacker & Birk Chicago the sides are stamped 9617


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 19, 2013)

There was a brewer by that name. Maybe it's one well made case for beer?


----------



## tgandthree@yahoo.com (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks,
 I think it must be from the brewery and possibly for delivery? just not sure. I have not been able to find another like it.


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2013)

Beer bottle case, they were popular in the large cities in the teens, I just saw two from NYC and one from Providence over the weekend. Sometimes the date is stamded where the numbers on your's are just like this Jacob Ruppert case... Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1913-Jacob-Ruppert-Brewery-New-York-City-Metal-Beer-Crate-HEAVY-vintage-old-/330936952684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0d61276c&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## LC (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a metal box similar to this that has Coca Cola embossed on it , never have been able t find out anything about it . Posted it on here some time back but never got any feedback on it . .


----------



## tgandthree@yahoo.com (Jul 20, 2013)

Its 19W X 13  11-3/4 deep with a wood bottom


----------



## LC (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine is a bit bigger than that more than the size of a wood case , thought your case looked bigger than it is .


----------

